# Trip to US Jetting



## Drain Pro

Well, after two long days of driving I've finally arrived in Alpharetta GA. Dropping the truck off tomorrow at US Jetting to get my remote straightened out. I'll keep you guys updated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldozer

Have a drink, take a breather, enjoy the South! Thats one long haul bro.


----------



## Drain Pro

I'm shot. Hit the pool and hot tub already. Had a steak dinner. Now I'm laying in bed utterly useless. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PPRI

So is this a write off vacation or why did you run it all the way down there?


----------



## dhal22

Could have stayed at my house and watched football with us. Plenty of beer here. What's up with your jetter?


----------



## Drain Pro

dhal22 said:


> Could have stayed at my house and watched football with us. Plenty of beer here. What's up with your jetter?



Remotes not working at all. Service tech couldn't figure it out in New York. They asked if I would bring it down. Reps from the remote company are supposed to be there as well. I'll be at US Jetting at 9am tomorrow. Stop by and introduce yourself if you're not too busy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro

PPRI said:


> So is this a write off vacation or why did you run it all the way down there?



I've got more write offs then I know what do with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro

By the way dhal22, I love your city. Beautiful place. My second time here. Planning on going to Smoke Jacks and the Varsity again while I'm here. 

Thank you for your gracious offer. It's much appreciated. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldozer

PPri you need to get off the web and get to work! I cant have you slacking on me like this before i hire you!


----------



## PPRI

Ha I was sitting at an open house killing time Tom. 7 days a week around this joint. Your Amish boys wouldn't even be able keep up. 

TJ I hope they are comping you if you had to drive the rig to them.


----------



## Drain Pro

PPRI said:


> Ha I was sitting at an open house killing time Tom. 7 days a week around this joint. Your Amish boys wouldn't even be able keep up.
> 
> TJ I hope they are comping you if you had to drive the rig to them.



They are going to reimburse me for fuel and hotel accommodations. I've been in email contact with Nick (owner) this evening. He's been very receptive to my frustration and seems to be really trying to make this right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie

So let see if I got this right.....instead of them giving you a loaner jetter and having the rep drive the van down, they're paying you to drive it 1000 miles but reimbursing hotel, food, fuel, wear and tear on the van, lost wages of you and your helper along with a little on the top considering you're away from the family and spent the weekend on the road and you still got to drive it back.

Great customer service right there!


----------



## Drain Pro

gear junkie said:


> So let see if I got this right.....instead of them giving you a loaner jetter and having the rep drive the van down, they're paying you to drive it 1000 miles but reimbursing hotel, food, fuel, wear and tear on the van, lost wages of you and your helper along with a little on the top considering you're away from the family and spent the weekend on the road and you still got to drive it back.
> 
> 
> 
> Great customer service right there!



It is what it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhal22

Drain Pro, hate to hear of your problems. No fun not being productive. I've heard a few times of US Jetter remote issues.

Definitely check out SmokeJack, get the rib combo (wet and dry). The same owner owns the brewery next door (Hop Alley). Good beer there of course.


No time to stop by and say hi as I have 6+ hours of jetting scheduled today. If you want to ride you can take a look at my Mongoose running like a champ.


----------



## dhal22

Drain Pro said:


> Remotes not working at all. Service tech couldn't figure it out in New York. They asked if I would bring it down. Reps from the remote company are supposed to be there as well. I'll be at US Jetting at 9am tomorrow. Stop by and introduce yourself if you're not too busy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just in case I get time I'll pm you my cell number. I rarely access the internet on my phone so done for the day here on the PZ. Off to hook up my Mongoose.


----------



## Drain Pro

New remote, new radio, new wiring harness, and new alternator. So far the range is amazing. They're also replacing some hoses and miscellaneous things for me. Should be done tomorrow. They had two engineers from both the radio and remote company here. Took this issue very seriously. I cant complain at all about the way I've been treated. Yeah it sucked driving here but if it works the way it's promised, then all is forgiven. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PPRI

I'm glad that you're happy and that they're getting it sorted out. I still think it's crazy that you had to drive it down there.


----------



## Drain Pro

PPRI said:


> I'm glad that you're happy and that they're getting it sorted out. I still think it's crazy that you had to drive it down there.



Me too but if this is what it took to get it done, then so be it. It's a nice little vacation for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhal22

Isn't this a fairly new jetter?


----------



## Drain Pro

dhal22 said:


> Isn't this a fairly new jetter?



Year and a half old. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saysflushable

I swear us plumbers are the only idiots to spend 10s of1000s on **** that works not even half assed and we are happy if maybe they get it somewhat fixed.


----------



## plungerboy

Don't feel bad I have a spartan warrior with 330 hours and I have had issues too. 

This year we got a New Clutch & on Wednesday I get to drive to toledo to get new seals in my pump. 

So now you mongoose,Harbem,Obrien guys can pile on. Hahaha. 

The best Jetter is one that's paid for.


----------



## saysflushable

plungerboy said:


> Don't feel bad I have a spartan warrior with 330 hours and I have had issues too.
> 
> This year we got a New Clutch & on Wednesday I get to drive to toledo to get new seals in my pump.
> 
> So now you mongoose,Harbem,Obrien guys can pile on. Hahaha.
> 
> The best Jetter is one that's paid for.


 My head is about to explode.


----------



## dhal22

My Mongoose is almost 2 years old, so far zero issues. It's not paid off but looks like I'll do about 70K again in revenue this year with it. At that rate I don't worry about the monthly payment.


----------



## Drain Pro

plungerboy said:


> Don't feel bad I have a spartan warrior with 330 hours and I have had issues too.
> 
> This year we got a New Clutch & on Wednesday I get to drive to toledo to get new seals in my pump.
> 
> So now you mongoose,Harbem,Obrien guys can pile on. Hahaha.
> 
> The best Jetter is one that's paid for.



Don't feel bad. I'm sure they all have problems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldozer

Equipment is designed to break. Cameras, jetters, trucks just think of all the people you help and inderectly employ! Keep working ladies and gentleman, millions on welfare depend on you!


----------



## theplungerman

Drain Pro said:


> New remote, new radio, new wiring harness, and new alternator. So far the range is amazing. They're also replacing some hoses and miscellaneous things for me. Should be done tomorrow. They had two engineers from both the radio and remote company here. Took this issue very seriously. I cant complain at all about the way I've been treated. Yeah it sucked driving here but if it works the way it's promised, then all is forgiven.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Though a bummer, I think you got treated fairly if not really well. I talked with another us jetter owner the other day and though he had issues with his remote in the beginning they got it squared away, and is having good luck with his unit. It is what it is. Good luck.


----------



## Redwood

Drain Pro said:


> New remote, new radio, new wiring harness, and new alternator. So far the range is amazing. They're also replacing some hoses and miscellaneous things for me. Should be done tomorrow. They had two engineers from both the radio and remote company here. Took this issue very seriously. I cant complain at all about the way I've been treated. Yeah it sucked driving here but if it works the way it's promised, then all is forgiven.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe get them to throw in a warthog or chain flail nozzle...
Just for your trouble...


----------



## dhal22

DrainPro is one of the good guys. TJ, it was cool hanging out with you for awhile and thanks for the beer. It was a wise choice going to SmokeJack again, the bbq there is worth the trip all by itself.

I hope US Jetter got you back to 100% functional.


----------



## bulldozer

DrainPro is a good solid guy! Im just a little pissed he didnt take us with him!


----------



## Drain Pro

It was my pleasure David. Thanks for again out with me for a bit. I love taking shop and business with my drain cleaning brethren. 

Smoke Jack has the absolute best bbq ribs I've ever had anywhere. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro

bulldozer said:


> DrainPro is a good solid guy! Im just a little pissed he didnt take us with him!



Thanks Tom. Unfortunately the machine isn't ready and I'm stuck here at least another night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhal22

Drain Pro said:


> It was my pleasure David. Thanks for again out with me for a bit. I love taking shop and business with my drain cleaning brethren.
> 
> Smoke Jack has the absolute best bbq ribs I've ever had anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's more rib options out there next time you're down.


----------



## SewerRatz

bulldozer said:


> Equipment is designed to break. Cameras, jetters, trucks just think of all the people you help and inderectly employ! Keep working ladies and gentleman, millions on welfare depend on you!


Its one thing to see something break after lots of use. It is another thing to put out a product that has issues right off the bat. US Jetting known about the remote control issue for a while now. Drain Pro is not the first person with this issue and is not going to be the last. The jetter itself is an amazing piece of machinery, but the remote and a few other well known issues is what keeps me far away from their units. If I am going to pay extra for features I expect them to work.

Good luck with their repairs. It is sad that you had to take time out of your normal life to get the unit to them to make the repairs.


----------



## Drain Pro

I'm pleased to say that the problem appears to be solved. Turned out to be a short that was very difficult to track down. The machine ran for about an hour and a half at US Jetting today with no failures. I'm very pleased at the way I was treated. The folks at US Jetting couldn't of been more gracious and accommodating. Like I posted earlier, equipment will fail from time to time and it's great to know that US Jetting will back up their product. Barring any future problems , they have a customer for life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhal22

Drain Pro said:


> It was my pleasure David. Thanks for again out with me for a bit. I love taking shop and business with my drain cleaning brethren.
> 
> Smoke Jack has the absolute best bbq ribs I've ever had anywhere.


I'm guessing not a lot of ribs up north anyway.


----------



## Drain Pro

SewerRatz said:


> Its one thing to see something break after lots of use. It is another thing to put out a product that has issues right off the bat. US Jetting known about the remote control issue for a while now. Drain Pro is not the first person with this issue and is not going to be the last. The jetter itself is an amazing piece of machinery, but the remote and a few other well known issues is what keeps me far away from their units. If I am going to pay extra for features I expect them to work.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with their repairs. It is sad that you had to take time out of your normal life to get the unit to them to make the repairs.



The problems you are referring to are with the Gen 2 remotes. I have the JMS. Completely different system. I can't speak for the Gen 2 issues, but my problem was caused by a short that was frying radios. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro

dhal22 said:


> I'm guessing not a lot of ribs up north anyway.



No sir. Nothing worth mentioning anyway. Next time I'm down let's go to your favorite BBQ joint. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie

SewerRatz said:


> Its one thing to see something break after lots of use. It is another thing to put out a product that has issues right off the bat. US Jetting known about the remote control issue for a while now. Drain Pro is not the first person with this issue and is not going to be the last. The jetter itself is an amazing piece of machinery, but the remote and a few other *well known issues* is what keeps me far away from their units. If I am going to pay extra for features I expect them to work.
> 
> Good luck with their repairs. It is sad that you had to take time out of your normal life to get the unit to them to make the repairs.


What have you heard?


----------



## Drain Pro

Here we go


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saysflushable

Our remote doesn't work so now all our jetting is a 2 man job. Unbelievable!!!! I think we will drive it down to the builder sometime and have it fixed. 

We have 2 scout locators not working. That makes 3 that have gone bad for us. 

Son of a gun this is just ridiculous.


----------



## Drain Pro

saysflushable said:


> Our remote doesn't work so now all our jetting is a 2 man job. Unbelievable!!!! I think we will drive it down to the builder sometime and have it fixed.
> 
> We have 2 scout locators not working. That makes 3 that have gone bad for us.
> 
> Son of a gun this is just ridiculous.



What kind of jetter?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie

saysflushable said:


> Our remote doesn't work so now all our jetting is a 2 man job. Unbelievable!!!! I think we will drive it down to the builder sometime and have it fixed.
> 
> We have 2 scout locators not working. That makes 3 that have gone bad for us.
> 
> Son of a gun this is just ridiculous.


On the brighter side of things, my foot pedal still works amazing and only cost 45 to completely rebuild. lol I think if I was going to have a bigger jetter, I'd get the foot pedal. It's an extra hose to run but seems to be a more reliable choice in the long run.


----------



## plungerboy

saysflushable said:


> Our remote doesn't work so now all our jetting is a 2 man job. Unbelievable!!!! I think we will drive it down to the builder sometime and have it fixed. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Isn't you jet only a year old ?


----------



## saysflushable

plungerboy said:


> saysflushable said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our remote doesn't work so now all our jetting is a 2 man job. Unbelievable!!!! I think we will drive it down to the builder sometime and have it fixed. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Isn't you jet only a year old ?
> 
> 
> 
> Less then.
Click to expand...


----------



## saysflushable

gear junkie said:


> On the brighter side of things, my foot pedal still works amazing and only cost 45 to completely rebuild. lol I think if I was going to have a bigger jetter, I'd get the foot pedal. It's an extra hose to run but seems to be a more reliable choice in the long run.


How often does a garage door opener fail or a remote start on a car? I don't know I have neither☺. It shouldn't be that hard to do. 
When the remote works it is business:thumbup:


----------



## saysflushable

Drain Pro said:


> What kind of jetter?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As long as they are being helpful I'll remain silent.


----------



## gear junkie

saysflushable said:


> How often does a garage door opener fail or a remote start on a car? I don't know I have neither☺. It shouldn't be that hard to do.
> When the remote works it is business:thumbup:


I think it's just harder to do with more controls on a jetter...just more complicated.


----------



## Drain Pro

gear junkie said:


> I think it's just harder to do with more controls on a jetter...just more complicated.



True


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro

saysflushable said:


> As long as they are being helpful I'll remain silent.



I'm not asking to condemn them. Just curious. The reason why I'm so open is to help out fellow forum members, to let them know how vendors treat us. In a way, transparency holds vendors accountable and we all benefit for it. Don't you feel the same way?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SewerRatz

Drain Pro said:


> Remotes not working at all. *Service tech couldn't figure it out in New York.* They asked if I would bring it down. Reps from the remote company are supposed to be there as well. I'll be at US Jetting at 9am tomorrow. Stop by and introduce yourself if you're not too busy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Drain Pro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pleased to say that the problem appears to be solved. *Turned out to be a short that was very difficult to track down.* The machine ran for about an hour and a half at US Jetting today with no failures. I'm very pleased at the way I was treated. The folks at US Jetting couldn't of been more gracious and accommodating. Like I posted earlier, equipment will fail from time to time and it's great to know that US Jetting will back up their product. Barring any future problems , they have a customer for life.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drain Pro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problems you are referring to are with the Gen 2 remotes. I have the JMS. Completely different system. I can't speak for the Gen 2 issues, but *my problem was caused by a short that was frying radios.
> *
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

So they are saying a short somewhere in the jetter caused the radio to fry? That is interesting, since the only short that can fry out a radio is a short in the radio itself. If the short was outside of the radio circuit elsewhere on the jetter it would damage components that is connected before the short. For example the wiring harness would burn up which would cause an open and be pretty easy to find. Anyone that designs an electrical system that can have the potential of a short and causing over current would protect the system with fuses. So I do not see a short causing the radio to fry.

Now my time in the Army, I have seen radios in the vehicles get fried out, not ever due to a short but due to a power surge. Like the surge when someone starts the engine. I have seen it first hand, gut forgets to turn of the accessory power, turns the engine over, and poof, there goes all the ground straps to the radio and have the circuits. 

What gets me is the service techs they have working for them out of state not able to figure out the issue. So every time your radio fries out, you will end up taking it down to them? I don't care if it's gen 2 or the current setup, they have a design flaw. Really think about it, they had problems from day one with their remote control systems, all generations of it, including your current system. I do give them credit of treating you good while you were kind enough to make the road trip for them bringing their defective equipment back so they can repair it while you wait.

Well Drain Pro, I wish you good luck and really hope the solved the problem once and for all for you.


----------



## gear junkie

Rick's jetter also had a ground issue that caused problems with the remote.


----------



## dhal22

gear junkie said:


> On the brighter side of things, my foot pedal still works amazing and only cost 45 to completely rebuild. lol I think if I was going to have a bigger jetter, I'd get the foot pedal. It's an extra hose to run but seems to be a more reliable choice in the long run.


I don't think so. My remote retrieves, extends, water on and off, engine rpm up and down, plus the emergency kill and works every time. Impresses the customer as well. I would never have a non remote controlled jetter.


----------



## SewerRatz

gear junkie said:


> Rick's jetter also had a ground issue that caused problems with the remote.


Sounds like they need to have a delayed relay to power the remote control circuit. One that keeps the power disconnected till after the engine is started and running. I know the Army tried to use power diodes to shunt the surge, it worked 40% of the time. So they opted to place a sticker by the axillary power switch stating to the operator that the power needs to be switched off before attempting to start the vehicle. 


Cars today are sensitive to power spikes during start up. But we have the technology today to delay power to the sensitive systems. I remember when the first cars with computer controlled engine systems came out. Tow trucks with the power jump starter on the back of the trucks burned out their fair share of computers, since those jump starters applied a large power surge to the system. One of the reasons those old power jump starters are a thing of the past. 

The issue is the guys that design the jetters are mechanical engineers, not electronic engineers. So they buy remote systems and plug it into their jetter, which works most of the time till one day the surge was too much. So when it comes to troubleshooting again, mechanics, not electrical technicians.


----------



## SewerRatz

dhal22 said:


> I don't think so. My remote retrieves, extends, water on and off, engine rpm up and down, plus the emergency kill and works every time. Impresses the customer as well. I would never have a non remote controlled jetter.


Which brand and model jetter do you own?


----------



## gear junkie

dhal22 said:


> I don't think so. My remote retrieves, extends, water on and off, engine rpm up and down, plus the emergency kill and works every time. Impresses the customer as well. I would never have a non remote controlled jetter.


yah yah rub it in.


----------



## Drain Pro

SewerRatz said:


> So they are saying a short somewhere in the jetter caused the radio to fry? That is interesting, since the only short that can fry out a radio is a short in the radio itself. If the short was outside of the radio circuit elsewhere on the jetter it would damage components that is connected before the short. For example the wiring harness would burn up which would cause an open and be pretty easy to find. Anyone that designs an electrical system that can have the potential of a short and causing over current would protect the system with fuses. So I do not see a short causing the radio to fry.
> 
> 
> 
> Now my time in the Army, I have seen radios in the vehicles get fried out, not ever due to a short but due to a power surge. Like the surge when someone starts the engine. I have seen it first hand, gut forgets to turn of the accessory power, turns the engine over, and poof, there goes all the ground straps to the radio and have the circuits.
> 
> 
> 
> What gets me is the service techs they have working for them out of state not able to figure out the issue. So every time your radio fries out, you will end up taking it down to them? I don't care if it's gen 2 or the current setup, they have a design flaw. Really think about it, they had problems from day one with their remote control systems, all generations of it, including your current system. I do give them credit of treating you good while you were kind enough to make the road trip for them bringing their defective equipment back so they can repair it while you wait.
> 
> 
> 
> Well Drain Pro, I wish you good luck and really hope the solved the problem once and for all for you.



I'm not sure if I'm getting the verbiage correct. The service manager tried to explain the way my machine is wired, way above my pay grade. I do remember him saying that they were getting power where they shouldn't get power and in the end they found a problem with a ground wire coming from the battery. They fried a couple of radios themselves while attempting to locate the source. Whatever the case may be it seemed to work for an extended period of time at US Jetting. I've got plenty of work next week to put it through the paces. 

Whatever it was, it confused the radio manufacturers tech,the control panel manufacturers tech, and the service manager. I don't think that it was as simple as it may seem. Those guys really know their chit and it took them a week to finally get it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SewerRatz

I really do hope they solved the issue for you once and for all. I know how annoying it is to have troubles with equipment that keep reoccurring. 

Now go out there and make those big bucks with that beast.


----------



## Drain Pro

The inside of the control box, followed by the brain, and the radio. 

That's a lot of f'ing wires. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theplungerman

My suggestion to us jetting is do what mongoose does, use a remote built by remote makers and just stick to putting out high volumes of water at high psi. It shouldn't take a week to figure out a remote. I wonder how profitable it is to sell an in-house built remote compared to using a proven remote. I wonder how many remote packages they have to sell to make up for a lost sale. Though I came close to buying a us I went with mongoose cuz of the remote history they have. As far as I'm concerned their not wise, not wise because this remote drama has been going on for at least 2 years, that I know of.


----------



## saysflushable

Drain Pro said:


> I'm not asking to condemn them. Just curious. The reason why I'm so open is to help out fellow forum members, to let them know how vendors treat us. In a way, transparency holds vendors accountable and we all benefit for it. Don't you feel the same way?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 When it's either repaired to my satisfaction or the company tells me to pound sand then I'll let everybody know. That's just how I handle stuff. So far they have been helpful but I need a working better.


----------



## Drain Pro

theplungerman said:


> My suggestion to us jetting is do what mongoose does, use a remote built by remote makers and just stick to putting out high volumes of water at high psi. It shouldn't take a week to figure out a remote. I wonder how profitable it is to sell an in-house built remote compared to using a proven remote. I wonder how many remote packages they have to sell to make up for a lost sale. Though I came close to buying a us I went with mongoose cuz of the remote history they have. As far as I'm concerned their not wise, not wise because this remote drama has been going on for at least 2 years, that I know of.



I think that there are a couple of misconceptions about US Jetting's remote. I'm referring to the new one only, the JMS or jetter management system. The "brain" and all the programming is designed and built by a company called Sunsource. The radio and transmitter is built by a remote company called Magnatek. Magnatek makes all kinds of remotes for industrial applications such as cranes. Some of their remotes are far more intricate than that of a water jet. 
As far as I know or have been told, there are not many problems with the JMS. Just a handful. Completely different situation from their notorious older remote. The JMS is made by different people as the older Gen 2 remotes as well. As far as it not taking a week, I can attribute that to the nature of wiring. Finding a short can be quite difficult. They approached it in a very slow and methodical way, and that makes me believe that it's finally solved. Whether that's true or not will be proven shortly. 
I only post this lengthy response to give US Jetting a fair shake. After all, if their making a great product don't we all benefit from it? I can't draw comparisons with my remote issues to previous generations. Apples to oranges. Believe me if this thing doesn't work up to my expectations you guys will be the first to know. Same can be said if it exceeds my expectations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redwood

Drain Pro said:


> The inside of the control box, followed by the brain, and the radio.
> 
> That's a lot of f'ing wires.


Yep! A radio receiver that receives a signal from the operator, which sends an input signal to the PLC (programable logic control), which then executes a sequence of programed outputs to controls on the jetter, which are verified by sensors sending an input back to the PLC, which in turn sends the next output, until the operation desired by the operator has been accomplished...

Kind of how everything works these days from a power vent water heater to the engine and driveline in our service van...

When they work right, they are fantastic...

But when they work wrong they are fubar...


----------



## theplungerman

Awesome, thumbs up


----------



## SewerRatz

They are not using a true PLC system here. They have a microcontroller that is decoding the radio signal received from the remote to control power relays. This system is less expensive than a true PLC system, but has more vulnerabilities. Also if they wanted to make changes to that system pictured, they would have a bit of rewiring to do to the control panel. With a true PLC system, the parts are literally plug in and play. Also a PLC system would be able to handle surges and have protection against shorts.


----------



## Redwood

SewerRatz said:


> They are not using a true PLC system here. They have a microcontroller that is decoding the radio signal received from the remote to control power relays. This system is less expensive than a true PLC system, but has more vulnerabilities. Also if they wanted to make changes to that system pictured, they would have a bit of rewiring to do to the control panel. With a true PLC system, the parts are literally plug in and play. Also a PLC system would be able to handle surges and have protection against shorts.


Of course the radio signal from the operator control has to be decoded to send the input signal to the appropriate input channel of the PLC...

There is more than one function to the operator control is there not?

As far as plug and play that is hardly the case for many of them...

I recently replaced the ECU on my GMC van (Thanks GM for mounting it under the hood exposed to the elements where it can corrode and fill with water) and it required about an hour of on the vehicle programming at the GM Dealer before the van would run...

It would have been nice if they could have "Flashed" the memory off the vehicle as some can be, but unfortunately mine was not one of them so I had to have it towed to the dealership once I had replaced the ECU and the corroded connectors...

On the CNC controllers I worked on back in the industrial maintenance days there often were a number of parameters which had to be set after replacing components...

You're splitting hairs Ratz..


----------



## Drain Pro

I'll have to take your guys word for it. I have no clue what you're talking about lol. Please just tell me it's going to work.


----------



## Redwood

Drain Pro said:


> I'll have to take your guys word for it. I have no clue what you're talking about lol. Please just tell me it's going to work.


It should work quite well....
I'm sure they fully checked it out to avoid having you make another long trip for repairs...

See that Ratz... The esoteric discussion went too deep for plumbers and drain cleaners...


----------



## dhal22

Drain Pro said:


> I'll have to take your guys word for it. I have no clue what you're talking about lol. Please just tell me it's going to work.


I wonder if I could use my radio control airplane transmitter?


----------



## dhal22

It flies my 124" wingspan plane and others further than I could ever see it. Sorry about the thread drift guys.


----------



## Redwood

dhal22 said:


> I wonder if I could use my radio control airplane transmitter?


You probably could...
How many functions will it handle and how many do you need?

The servos probably will be useless though...:laughing:

Nice Plane...:thumbup:


----------



## PPRI

Absolutely you could use it. We took one of those little bobcat loaders and ran it with a spectrum dx7 back in the day. All we had to do was install 12 volt solenoid valves on relays with some voltage regulation and steppers. 

This isn't rocket science. It's all a series of switches that turn off and on. We looked at building a remote for my jetter. I was going to use a canbus crane unit on an arduino or rasberrypi. 

But we opted for kiss principles of a few safety switches and a foot pedal. 

Now my milling machine is a different story. That has turned into an electrical labrinth. But you get full speed control from 0 to 4000 rpm with linear torque control.


----------



## Redwood

PPRI said:


> Absolutely you could use it. We took one of those little bobcat loaders and ran it with a spectrum dx7 back in the day. All we had to do was install 12 volt solenoid valves on relays with some voltage regulation and steppers.


We did a job for DuPont a few years ago at the old Remington Gun Club Site, where we used DuPont's Komatsu WA-500 Loader on the job. The loader was used manually by us but was set up for use completely by remote control...

The loader had been used by DuPont in the clean up of the Lake Success property where Remington had tested and dumped explosives, ammunition, and other nasty stuff that could either be a small bang or a big boom if it should go off...

The remote control loader and a remote control excavator were operated inside a kevlar tent on rails that moved across the site while the dirt was sifted for shells. The operators were outside the tent, behind a concrete wall in a trailer where they sat looking at a video screen in a seat with the operator controls...


----------



## PPRI

Those remote pilot setups are very cool. They are used a lot on underwater mining equipment. We didn't get that involved. We didn't want to reinvent the wheel just take parts from existing applications and retrofit them.


----------



## GREENPLUM

Did you meet Danielle when you were at us jetting? 

When I went there I met everyone including the owner and his family. They all work there, it's a family biz!


----------



## GREENPLUM

When we're jetting we always have 2 men, does the remote really turn it into a 1 man job? 

I see how it could be useful for a 1 man show, but who wants to jet alone...


----------



## Drain Pro

GREENPLUM said:


> Did you meet Danielle when you were at us jetting?
> 
> When I went there I met everyone including the owner and his family. They all work there, it's a family biz!



Danielle is my sales rep. She's absolutely wonderful. 

Yes, the remote turns the jet into a one man show. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saysflushable

GREENPLUM said:


> When we're jetting we always have 2 men, does the remote really turn it into a 1 man job?
> 
> I see how it could be useful for a 1 man show, but who wants to jet alone...


 I do........well I don't but I only want to pay 1 person. Technology putting another man out of work.


----------



## dhal22

Redwood said:


> You probably could...
> How many functions will it handle and how many do you need?
> 
> The servos probably will be useless though...:laughing:
> 
> Nice Plane...:thumbup:


My remote is 18 channels.


----------



## dhal22

GREENPLUM said:


> When we're jetting we always have 2 men, does the remote really turn it into a 1 man job?
> 
> I see how it could be useful for a 1 man show, but who wants to jet alone...


Absolutely turns it into a 1 man job. But I bring along a helper usually (make them do all the work).


----------



## theplungerman

If i had to chose one over the other I would choose remote. The instant kill button is very comforting.


----------



## dhal22

The instant kill button could be life saving. I've used it a few times, sometimes just because a customer wants to ask a question. Very handy option.


----------



## Drain Pro

Used the remote for the last two days. So far, so good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro

I'm trying to post a video of the remote in action but the site won't let me upload it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redwood

Drain Pro said:


> I'm trying to post a video of the remote in action but the site won't let me upload it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Upload it to YouTube then place the URL in a post....


----------



## Drain Pro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro

Redwood said:


> Upload it to YouTube then place the URL in a post....



Not only a gentleman, but a scholar as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redwood

Nice Job!


----------



## jnohs

Redwood said:


> Nice Job!


holy [email protected]# are you sick you threw out a complement and did not degrade ne1 in the process.............wow you deserve a medal no go in the kitchen and sh!^ on a plate and you will have the trophy u deserve, for finally treating people who they deserve to be treated.:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Drain Pro

jnohs said:


> holy [email protected]# are you sick you threw out a complement and did not degrade ne1 in the process.............wow you deserve a medal no go in the kitchen and sh!^ on a plate and you will have the trophy u deserve, for finally treating people who they deserve to be treated.:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:



WTF?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhal22

jnohs said:


> holy [email protected]# are you sick you threw out a complement and did not degrade ne1 in the process.............wow you deserve a medal no go in the kitchen and sh!^ on a plate and you will have the trophy u deserve, for finally treating people who they deserve to be treated.:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


I don't have a clue whom Redwood is but he has opinions/comments that lean towards being correct most of the time (in my 30+ years of plumbing experience opinion). We all have standards, his seem to be pretty high. Take his comments with a grain of salt, if you benefit from them great, if you don't like them then ignore them or fire back at him.

He doesn't like a K400, I have a plumber that loves his. My plumber has zero complaints and makes me a lot of money (some of it with his K400). I could care less about the different opinions other than it's fun to discuss here.

Redwood doesn't like sharkbites, we use them at a meter connection regularly..... My dirt compaction requirements are nuts in some of my plumber's opinions. That doesn't mean someone's lesser requirements aren't sufficient, I just require more. 

Lots of opinions out there, cheat in life, steal the best ideas and use them to your advantage. Discard the rest.


----------



## Unclog1776

What did I miss? What's all the butt hurt about?


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

Correction, dhal22, if you read thru many of Redwoods posts regarding shark bites you will see he has supported their existence and uses them when needed. And I, for one, also like them and feel they do have their place.


----------



## dhal22

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Correction, dhal22, if you read thru many of Redwoods posts regarding shark bites you will see he has supported their existence and uses them when needed. And I, for one, also like them and feel they do have their place.


No problem. Redwood being one of our more 'wordy' members I just assumed he had a dislike for Shark bites. I ain't about to look through 20, 000 posts so I just generalized.


----------



## Drain Pro

Red knows his chit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

dhal22 said:


> No problem. Redwood being one of our more 'wordy' members I just assumed he had a dislike for Shark bites. I ain't about to look through 20, 000 posts so I just generalized.


I hear ya and would have assumed the same, maybe. I wasn't trying to be dickish.


----------



## Redwood

Thanks for the vote of confidence guys, our relatively new guy (been a member a while but long absence in posting) took exception to something I said about his hack work... Yup! It's my opinion and probably isn't going to change...:laughing:

But running all over the forum mucking up threads with his angry diatribes now has me adding idiot troll to the hack...:laughing:

Gawd I hate it when a hack tries calling me a hack...
It makes me bytch slap em around a bit...:laughing:
Which I did in the Sharkbite and S-Trap/P-Trap threads...:bangin::boxing:

Yup! I use SharkBites and when I do it is the right thing to use in that application... IDGAF what anyone thinks about it...:laughing:


----------



## dhal22

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I hear ya and would have assumed the same, maybe. I wasn't trying to be dickish.


No problem at all.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK

Just what to say I like the flashing lights on your truck.


----------



## Redwood

MACK ATTAKK said:


> Just what to say I like the flashing lights on your truck.


Yea! Me Too!

It's a top shelf rig for sure...


----------



## saysflushable

saysflushable said:


> Our remote doesn't work so now all our jetting is a 2 man job. Unbelievable!!!! I think we will drive it down to the builder sometime and have it fixed.
> 
> We have 2 scout locators not working. That makes 3 that have gone bad for us.
> 
> Son of a gun this is just ridiculous.


 It turns out only 1 locator was broke and that was our fault. It got hit by a lake Michigan wave. I guess water isn't good for them. The other I thought was broke. It turned out my sonde and the transmitter in my camera are not working.


----------



## Drain Pro

Remote worked today inside of a concrete building with the truck parked across the street. It was never able to do that before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhal22

How do you do this without a remote? I love it when I'm in a basement or restaurant, can't even hear the jetter running yet still controlling.


----------



## Drain Pro

dhal22 said:


> How do you do this without a remote? I love it when I'm in a basement or restaurant, can't even hear the jetter running yet still controlling.



A lot of walking/jogging back and forth to the truck. It was precarious, but got it done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MACK ATTAKK

What make and model Jetter do you have in the box truck?


----------



## Drain Pro

MACK ATTAKK said:


> What make and model Jetter do you have in the box truck?



US Jetting 4018 skid mount with power pull out reel and twin 150 gallon vertical tanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhal22

MACK ATTAKK said:


> What make and model Jetter do you have in the box truck?


Someday he'll step up to Mongoose.


----------



## Redwood

dhal22 said:


> Someday he'll step up to Mongoose.


That's a step up?


----------



## Drain Pro

dhal22 said:


> Someday he'll step up to Mongoose.



Not likely as long as my remote continues to work.  I think I'll step up to a US Jetting 4025 skid next time. Did Mongoose fix that bypass issue you mentioned?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fixitright

My dog is bigger than yours.

Heck, the fleas on my dog are bigger than your dog!


----------



## dhal22

fixitright said:


> My dog is bigger than yours.
> 
> Heck, the fleas on my dog are bigger than your dog!


Drain Pro knows I'm kidding.


----------



## dhal22

Redwood said:


> That's a step up?


Looks like it to me.


----------



## Redwood

Not Even Close...


----------



## Drain Pro

dhal22 said:


> Drain Pro knows I'm kidding.



You gave me a jet inferiority complex 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhal22

Redwood said:


> Not Even Close...


US Jetters kick as$.


----------



## Drain Pro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redwood

Mongoose Sleeping....


----------



## Redwood

Dumb Mongoose...


----------



## Redwood

Hawk Like Mongoose...


----------



## Drain Pro

Lmao!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhal22

My Mongoose results.


----------



## Drain Pro

Or is that how much more they cost than a US jetter? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redwood

That's chump change...

Our US Jetter Results...


----------



## dhal22

Then there's my basement that's getting a little full since acquiring a Mongoose.

Mine! All Mine!

.


----------



## chonkie

...


----------



## chonkie

dhal22 said:


> Then there's my basement that's getting a little full since acquiring a Mongoose.
> 
> Mine! All Mine!
> 
> .


Is that where Bugs ends up if he takes that left turn at Albuquerque?


----------



## Drain Pro

This thread has officially derailed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhal22

chonkie said:


> Is that where Bugs ends up if he takes that left turn at Albuquerque?


Yes it is. My brother purposely exited in Albuquerque while traveling through years ago just to shout out that he had taken a left turn there.


----------



## dhal22

Drain Pro said:


> This thread has officially derailed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ended up in another country.


----------



## dhal22

Drain Pro said:


> This thread has officially derailed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't had this much fun in a while.................


----------



## ChrisConnor

I've always assumed that mongoose took their name because traditionally the mongoose beats the snake.


----------



## Drain Pro

ChrisConnor said:


> I've always assumed that mongoose took their name because traditionally the mongoose beats the snake.



Ahhh........very clever.


----------



## dhal22

I never thought of that.


----------



## Redwood

I wonder what US Jetting means....

Murica's Jetter!:laughing:


----------



## ChrisConnor

Redwood said:


> I wonder what US Jetting means....
> 
> Murica's Jetter!:laughing:


It's to distract you from the fact that the owner is an immigrant. The "US" doesn't mean "united States", but "Union Jack Socialist" it's all a vast conspiracy.....


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

Redwood said:


> I wonder what US Jetting means....
> 
> Murica's Jetter!:laughing:


I figured American Jetters was 'Murica's Jetter!


----------



## MACK ATTAKK

Is Spartan Jetter even worth pricing out. The skid Jetter is $30,000. With perks.


----------



## gear junkie

MACK ATTAKK said:


> Is Spartan Jetter even worth pricing out. The skid Jetter is $30,000. With perks.


None of it is worth pricing out. Jetter manufactures got plumbers fooled


----------



## bulldozer

We have a spartan jetter. I really like it! Its been a money maker. Is it the best? Cant answer that but it makes us money! I will say however, if we have a problem with it our rep is right here in our area.that was huge on our buying decision. Its kind of like the caterpillar and komatsu debate. If your accustomed to running a certain kind of equipment your more comfortable with that brand. But like Gear Junkie says, alls jetters are just a pump, un loader, water tank, and a hose. The rest is debatable of which is best.


----------



## PPRI

Some plumbers fooled. Picked up a sweet little 3 cylinder yanmar that's itching to pump water. Should do about 65 hp with a little boost help.


----------



## Drain Pro

MACK ATTAKK said:


> Is Spartan Jetter even worth pricing out. The skid Jetter is $30,000. With perks.



The Spartan skid is not worth 30 grand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro

gear junkie said:


> None of it is worth pricing out. Jetter manufactures got plumbers fooled



Mines worth every penny. It's already made back three times what it's cost me in a year and a half. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie

Jetters are always a great investment if you can keep them busy but why spend 40k on one when you can spend 20k for the same thing? Does the a sticker or name give it special abilities?


----------



## PPRI

You know I agree with you Ben but that sticker often times has a serial number and an 800 number on it so when the junk is broke you can let the people from the sticker deal with it. 

I can appreciate the value in that too


----------



## Redwood

PPRI said:


> You know I agree with you Ben but that sticker often times has a serial number and an 800 number on it so when the junk is broke you can let the people from the sticker deal with it.
> 
> I can appreciate the value in that too


Yea...

I could imagine a couple of guys in our shop taking the time to design and gather the components & materials to build a jetter & trailer or skid to fit in a box truck...

Then assemble everything into a working rig...

Yea we could probably build a pretty nice one and the components would be cheap...

Not too sure what our man hours would cost...
We figure a lil bit over $200 an hour for our labor on jobs...

And then that 800# we call vs, "Redwood can you come to the shop? Something is wrong with the jetter."

*Or we could just keep working at what we do best, and pay for that package rig in a little over a month of using it with the profits from the machine...*:whistling2:


----------



## GREENPLUM

While your at it build all the hand tools and sewer machines. Talk about saving $$$. And sewage ejection pumps,water heaters , everything


----------



## Redwood

GREENPLUM said:


> While your at it build all the hand tools and sewer machines. Talk about saving $$$. And sewage ejection pumps,water heaters , everything


I draw the line at vulcanizing rubber for the tires...:laughing:


----------



## PPRI

I built a pretty neat sewer machine out of a treadmill motor and a guitar wha wha pedal. It worked like a champ until I tested it's torque and speed limits.


----------



## Drain Pro

gear junkie said:


> Jetters are always a great investment if you can keep them busy but why spend 40k on one when you can spend 20k for the same thing? Does the a sticker or name give it special abilities?



I can't spend 20k and get the same thing. I'm not that talented. Contrary to what's been posted here, a jetter is more than a pump, engine, and bypass. It's a properly engineered machine. It's a power pull out, neat hoses, proprietary steel frame, etc. Now I'm sure that someone like you can design and fabricate your own. I've seen your machine and it's impressive. But how many man hours does it take? How about all the special tools required to build it? An engine hoist to put the motor in place. A workshop or garage to fabricate and assemble. I'd have to be really equipped with specific tools and actually have the time to do this. I could go on and on. In the end I bet it would cost me even more to build a jetter like I have now especially when I factor in my labor. And then if something fails, and it will, it's entirely on me. No warranty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MACK ATTAKK

bulldozer said:


> We have a spartan jetter. I really like it! Its been a money maker. Is it the best? Cant answer that but it makes us money! I will say however, if we have a problem with it our rep is right here in our area.that was huge on our buying decision. Its kind of like the caterpillar and komatsu debate. If your accustomed to running a certain kind of equipment your more comfortable with that brand. But like Gear Junkie says, alls jetters are just a pump, un loader, water tank, and a hose. The rest is debatable of which is best.


Yea I live about 20 minutes from their factory. So if I had issues then it would be a local fix. I think I have my mind made up. Skid or trailer best? Which would be better to maneuver in the city and snow?


----------



## gear junkie

Drain Pro said:


> *I can't spend 20k and get the same thing. I'm not that talented. *Contrary to what's been posted here, a jetter is more than a pump, engine, and bypass. It's a properly engineered machine. It's a power pull out, neat hoses, proprietary steel frame, etc. Now I'm sure that someone like you can design and fabricate your own. I've seen your machine and it's impressive. But how many man hours does it take? How about all the special tools required to build it? An engine hoist to put the motor in place. A workshop or garage to fabricate and assemble. I'd have to be really equipped with specific tools and actually have the time to do this. I could go on and on. In the end I bet it would cost me even more to build a jetter like I have now especially when I factor in my labor. And then if something fails, and it will, it's entirely on me. No warranty.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just figured out the price.....you can buy a 20gpm 4000 psi jetter for 12k. Add a tank, hose reels and you're done. Just a thought.


----------



## ChrisConnor

Add a tank, hose reels, and pipe in an hydraulic pump to power the reel, too.


----------



## gear junkie

ChrisConnor said:


> Add a tank, hose reels, and pipe in an hydraulic pump to power the reel, too.


Electric reel. Roughly about 800-1k.

I'm not trying to reinvent the wheel here and tell anyone what they have is garbage, just trying to convey that if you think outside the box, you can match most jetters much cheaper then what is out there.


----------



## Toli

MACK ATTAKK said:


> Yea I live about 20 minutes from their factory. So if I had issues then it would be a local fix. I think I have my mind made up. Skid or trailer best? Which would be better to maneuver in the city and snow?


If you're that close to Spartan drive to Dixon and check out the mongoose trailers and skids. 

Do an A-B comparison of the two.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK

Toli said:


> If you're that close to Spartan drive to Dixon and check out the mongoose trailers and skids. Do an A-B comparison of the two.


Didn't know mongoose was in Illinois. Going to start researching immediately.


----------



## GREENPLUM

I got a super spin and Dragon jetter heads for big pipe cleaning


----------



## GREENPLUM

Dragon jet


----------



## fixitright

GREENPLUM said:


> Dragon jet


Looks just a bit heavier duty than my K-60

Kick butt nozzle, hope it makes you lots of money.
You have bragging rights as it is.


----------



## GREENPLUM

I'm hopeful that these tools work as advertised. I have to clean storm drains @ 2 concrete plants. About 1000'


----------



## GREENPLUM

The dragon jet is heavy


----------



## Drain Pro

GREENPLUM said:


> I'm hopeful that these tools work as advertised. I have to clean storm drains @ 2 concrete plants. About 1000'



The "super spin" is just a WH Warthog and is an awesome nozzle. I've never used the dragon jet but I have the sand and sludge nozzle which is the flat heavy one, same concept. It too, works very well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhal22

GREENPLUM said:


> I'm hopeful that these tools work as advertised. I have to clean storm drains @ 2 concrete plants. About 1000'


Did I look at that job? Sunday only, security, hard hats, safety vest and glasses. The one I looked at was too much for me.


----------



## dhal22

Hey Drain Pro, was grabbing some ribs at Fat Matt's in Atlanta and thought about you. A bit different than SmokeJack but one of the most popular in Atlanta. People line up well outside the building at lunch time. Even better is the Fri/Sat blues bands that play while you eat.


----------



## Drain Pro

dhal22 said:


> Hey Drain Pro, was grabbing some ribs at Fat Matt's in Atlanta and thought about you. A bit different than SmokeJack but one of the most popular in Atlanta. People line up well outside the building at lunch time. Even better is the Fri/Sat blues bands that play while you eat.



That's looks awesome David. I'll put it on my list for my next visit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM

dhal22 said:


> Did I look at that job? Sunday only, security, hard hats, safety vest and glasses. The one I looked at was too much for me.


No, I'll be there Wednesday.


----------



## GREENPLUM

McGrease


----------



## dhal22

Drain pro, had some Smokejack ribs tonight and was thinking about you.......


----------



## Drain Pro

dhal22 said:


> Drain pro, had some Smokejack ribs tonight and was thinking about you.......



God I could go for that right now. And the banana pudding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM

can you guess which one I jetted

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

